# Moving from Kuwait to Dubai



## a_shbli (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi,

I'm looking hardly and planning to move out from Kuwait (Where I'm from) to Dubai.

Here's my situation and I need your advice.

I live in Kuwait with my family but I pay 250 KWD ~= 3140 AED for my office rental

The plan is to have more quality life, better work opportunities as freelance software developer.

I cane easy travel without any visa, I can bring in my car from Kuwait.

Anyways, I will work from home most of the time, with sometimes maybe rarely have to meet with clients.

My budget is around 540 KWD =~ 6700 AED monthly.

It should include my stuido/apartment rental, GYM (Very important for me), mobile pamyents, fast internet in the room, car fuel (I have pickup in Kuwait)

I'm on diet plan so I don't go out and eat in expensive restaurants most of the time, maybe once a week.

I have also some saving I spare and use in emergency, maybe up to 1000 AED per month above my salary.

I've been living the life in Kuwait the same way, here is some of my payments in Kuwait

My GYM only is almost 900 AED per month in Kuwait
Internet and mobile payments about +600 AED per month
Food average of 100 AED for a day (I consume protein and dark chocolate as they're expensive)
Fuel is cheaper I'm sure (Fuel up around 2 times a month, 90 AED each, 180 AED total, my car is big)

Basically the main reasons I'm leaving to live in Dubai are as follows:

- Dubai I have some business oriented friends, I may have better deals and hopefully few months living there I can make much more than what I make now
- I can work better if I get better life quality as opposite to Kuwait (In Kuwait I live in some stress in my family house, as they are too strict, so I spent 99% of my time outside)

Let me know your advices!

Thanks,
Ahmed


----------



## a_shbli (Dec 8, 2014)

Also I forget to mention one more point, what about living in Sharjah, will it be easy to visit friends and do meetings in Dubai?

What if I'm only visiting Dubai after 6 or 7 PM? then I'm back by 12 AM!

I find very good apartment in Sharjah for 4k per month furniture and all. and they're ok me renting 3 months only.


----------



## a_shbli (Dec 8, 2014)

I wish I can edit my reply above but I can't

Let me clarify things

I can spare about 6700 AED for living + 1300 AED from my savings

this is equal to 8000 AED per month, it should include my rental and all!

This is only my basic, so will this basic allow me to live normal comfortable life, till the day I can make extra by having clients

Anyways don't tell me it's a waste to shed money from my savings, because anyways I'm using my saved money in Kuwait anyways!


----------

